# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  در خواست کد جستجو در یک html

## nima6321

سلام. من میخواه یک دکمه جستجو توی یک html بزارم که دقیقا کاره searche خود explor رو انجام بده . یعنی توی متن همون صفحه کلمه ی مورد نظر رو پیدا کنده . کدش رو  می خواستم . خیلی واجبه . ممنون

----------


## bigcowboy

<script
language="JavaScript" type="Text/Javascript"><!--
//  Hide script from older browsers
 var urlAddress = "http://www.hypergurl.com/searchpage.html";
 var pageName = "Search page javascript";
 function addToFavorites()
 {
  if (window.external)
  {
   window.external.AddFavorite(urlAddress,pageName)
  }
  else
  { 
   alert("Sorry! Your browser doesn't support this function.");
  }
 }
// --></script>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- More javascripts http://www.hypergurl.com -->
var NS4 = (document.layers);    // Which browser?
var IE4 = (document.all);
var win = window;    // window to search.
var n   = 0;
function findInPage(str) {
  var txt, i, found;
  if (str == "")
    return false;
  // Find next occurance of the given string on the page, wrap around to the
  // start of the page if necessary.
  if (NS4) {
    // Look for match starting at the current point. If not found, rewind
    // back to the first match.
    if (!win.find(str))
      while(win.find(str, false, true))
        n++;
    else
      n++;
    // If not found in either direction, give message.
    if (n == 0)
      alert("Not found.");
  }
  if (IE4) {
    txt = win.document.body.createTextRange();
    // Find the nth match from the top of the page.
    for (i = 0; i <= n && (found = txt.findText(str)) != false; i++) {
      txt.moveStart("character", 1);
      txt.moveEnd("textedit");
    }
    // If found, mark it and scroll it into view.
    if (found) {
      txt.moveStart("character", -1);
      txt.findText(str);
      txt.select();
      txt.scrollIntoView();
      n++;
    }
    // Otherwise, start over at the top of the page and find first match.
    else {
      if (n > 0) {
        n = 0;
        findInPage(str);
      }
      // Not found anywhere, give message.
      else
        alert("عبارت مورد نظر پیدا نشد");
    }
  }
  return false;
}
</script>
<form 
name="search" id="search" onsubmit="return findInPage(this.string.value);">
  <div align="center">
    <p><font size="3">
      <input style="font-family:tahoma" name="string" 
type="text" size="15" onchange="n = 0;" />
      </font>
        <input style="font-family:tahoma" name="submit" 
type="submit" value="جستجو" />
    </p>
  </div>
</form>

----------


## marzban

خیلی عالی بود.
اگه امکان داره چنین کدهایی که مناسب طراحی های استاتیک هستند رو هم قرار بدین تا استفاده کنیم.
با تشکر مرزبان

----------


## mahdianco

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من یک سری کتاب های الکترونیک html دارم میخوام بصورت نرم افزار در بیارمشون .
چطوری میتونم جستجوی کلمه برای اونا بزارم . اگه امکان پذیره لطف کنین ممنون میشم .

----------


## hrs192

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من یک سری کتاب های الکترونیک html دارم میخوام بصورت نرم افزار در بیارمشون .
> چطوری میتونم جستجوی کلمه برای اونا بزارم . اگه امکان پذیره لطف کنین ممنون میشم .


 سلام دوستان این مشکل منم هست..آیا کسی راه حلی براش داره

----------


## godofphp

یه سوال دیگه هم من داشتم که مربوط به همین بحث میشه
ما میتونیم با استفاده از جاوااسکریپت کلمه ای رو توی سند html پیدا کنیم. خب درست!!
حالا ما بخواهیم کلمه ای رو از یه سایت html توسط برنامه هایی که تو محیط دسکتاپ مینویسم پیدا کنیم باید چیکار کنیم ؟
مثلا با سی شارپ برنامه بنویسیم بره تو سایت کلمه login رو پیدا کنه و اونو کلیک کنه 
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## zack3742

> <script
> language="JavaScript" type="Text/Javascript"><!--
> //  Hide script from older browsers
>  var urlAddress = "http://www.hypergurl.com/searchpage.html";
>  var pageName = "Search page javascript";
>  function addToFavorites()
>  {
>   if (window.external)
>   {
> ...


من هر کد جاوا اسکریپتی که مینویسم از جمله همین کد اجرا نمیشه ؟  دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## hovzsiri

سلام خسته نباشید
من یه سوال داشتم
کدی وجود داره برای این کاری که من میخوام؟
ببینید میخوام لیست شماره های صندلی امتحانات رو بذارم یجا ، 
بعد هرکسی اومد سایت و خواست شماره صندلیشو ببینه ، اول مثلا کد ملی یا هرچیشو بزنه بعد شماره صندلیش بیاد ، یعنی فقط بتونه شماره صندلی خودشو بعد از اون که اطلاعاتشو زد ببینه و نتونه از دیگرانو ببینه.

----------


## Moien Tajik

> سلام خسته نباشید
> من یه سوال داشتم
> کدی وجود داره برای این کاری که من میخوام؟
> ببینید میخوام لیست شماره های صندلی امتحانات رو بذارم یجا ، 
> بعد هرکسی اومد سایت و خواست شماره صندلیشو ببینه ، اول مثلا کد ملی یا هرچیشو بزنه بعد شماره صندلیش بیاد ، یعنی فقط بتونه شماره صندلی خودشو بعد از اون که اطلاعاتشو زد ببینه و نتونه از دیگرانو ببینه.


چرا نشه ؟ شما جستجو در ديتابيس رو بر اساس اون فيلد كد ملى ميزاريد ، اگر داخل ديتابيس اون كد ملى موجود بود ، شماره صندليشو برميگردونيد .

----------

